# 50 Worst Band Photos Ever



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 31, 2013)

The 50 Worst Band Photos Ever - UGO.com


----------



## Lagtastic (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't even know where to start with this one.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 31, 2013)

followed closely by


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 31, 2013)

It must have been so hard for the guy writing that list to pick JUST ONE Manowar photo.








I'm surprised this didn't make the list.


----------



## skeels (Mar 31, 2013)

Those are some really, really awful pics.

So awful, in fact, that I clicked on the sexy ninja chicks link.

ADD to the rescue!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 1, 2013)

^ Haha me too. I laughed so hard when I saw Venus De Milo on the list.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 1, 2013)

as i figured a lot of 80's & 90's bad fashion would be on display.

that is why to this day i always dress in blue jeans & a black band or skate/surf shirt...timeless.


----------



## Bodes (Apr 1, 2013)

How can you poke any fun at these guys? They have done it already for you! 

People from Melbourne: is the dude down the front Tony Jones from the channel nine news?


----------



## skeels (Apr 1, 2013)

The Schytts?!



Nope. Can't make fun of those guys at all.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 1, 2013)

Lightning Tits





"Hey! What would best accentuate the rippling masculinity of our pasty, white, middle-aged pectoral regions? I know! Lightning!"


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 1, 2013)

"You came to the wrong neighborhood motherfucker"


Lagtastic said:


>


----------



## flexkill (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay fess up, which of you younguns on here is this???


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 1, 2013)

^ Me on the left.

Mom got me that LP Custom for my birthday bitches.


----------



## TheKindred (Apr 1, 2013)

I really need some clarity on this....

Is there any other logical way to pronounce it?

They really named themselves 'the shits'?


----------



## necronile (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## thesnowdog (Apr 1, 2013)

ELP - Love Beach 




​


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 1, 2013)

Lulz....Bad 4 Good.
Too bad they only mentioned Danny Cooksey in the article. Dude on the right is Thomas McRocklin....aka: kid from the Vai's "The Audience is Listening" video.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 1, 2013)

I half expected to find myself in at least one photo,whew I squeaked by though


----------



## The Beard (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey now, I thought that Crimson Armada one was pretty great 



Lagtastic said:


> I don't even know where to start with this one.



I JUST NOTICED THE FUCKING SUNGLASSES IN THE MIDDLE GUY'S MOUTH AHAHAHA


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 1, 2013)

LMAO some of the pics are epic


----------



## ilyti (Apr 3, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> Lulz....Bad 4 Good.
> Too bad they only mentioned Danny Cooksey in the article. Dude on the right is Thomas McRocklin....aka: kid from the Vai's "The Audience is Listening" video.



Why have I never heard of this band?! Dorky kids but damn, I need their one album. Steve Vai formed this band apparently. He had something good going, until grunge hit. Having heard one song (I looked it up), they could have easily transitioned into grunge/alt rock but nobody took the chance on them.


----------



## John Drysdale (Apr 27, 2013)

Quite the entertaining array of album covers... LMAO as well!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Apr 27, 2013)

Bizarre seal-alien language you say? That is probably the best compliment on Finnish language ever.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 27, 2013)

how is 'the black death' not here?!


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't even have to click on the link to know Immortal is in there somewhere I bet


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't need to click to know Manowar is in there.


----------

